# PCI-Express Slot power?



## newfellow (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I know all the GPUs nowdays uses their own 6/8-pin power connectors, but does the PCI-E slot itself give the card or generally use any power from motherboard?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2009)

yes. upto 75W


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

The PCI-E slot provides 75w, however when gpu's have external power connectors, the slot doesn't do much in the way of providing power.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Every pair is an additional 25w.  6-pin = 75w, for example, in addition to the 75w slot power granting a maximum power draw of 150w for the entire card.


----------



## largon (Sep 16, 2009)

If a PCIe card has an onboard power connector, be it 6pin or 8pin or both, then slot power is hardly used at all. Basically, those cards that have 6pin/8pin use PCIe slot power only to power the VRAM so the total draw from slot is usually 30W or so. HD4870X2 draws only about 45W from the slot.


----------



## jomjomjom5 (Oct 9, 2009)

PCI Ex 16x Slot MaxPower = 75w. 6pin or 18pin is 12V line.If that have 20A in line(You must see A(Amp) at you PSU Spec).It will have MAX Power in line is 12V * 20A = 240W per one Slot(6 or 8 pin) .If your card require power at 120w.You must use one 6pin for card.(Pci = 75w + 6pin = 0 - 240w)


----------

